# New Splash Shield??



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Has any one found a new idea or even a used splash shield at a junk yard that is not cut up. man this recall sucks. looks like dog*&%$. I told them i did not want it done but they did it anyway! They said it was for my safety. hahaha


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

My dealer tried that line too. I wouldn't have any of it. They left mine alone. If they hadn't I would have given them ****. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I took car in for an Oil change and they asked about the recall and I told them please dont perform the recall and guess what they did it, they cut it up and it looks like crap and I am not happy that a fix for a new car is to CUT IT UP. this is crap.....

They told me they had to do it for safety reasons.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

and that's why i won't even take my car in.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> and that's why i won't even take my car in.


I had the same feeling but realized if I had any warranty work to do then I would have to deal with this every single time. I figured if I ever developed an oil leak & didn't realize then this hack could possibly save my car burning down. 

However if my dealer would have preformed work I did not ask for & specified I did not want done I would call GM & make a case about about, pretty sure that its not legal to damage your property just to make you "safe".

You might get carbon monoxide poisoning in your house, here let me come over & cut a hole in the wall with a chain saw to make you "Safe".


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i agree with all of you. i looked at it this way. cut shield car don't burn up. but now all the water, dirt, ice, snow, rocks, salt, mud, sticks, leafs, sand, glass, pieces of broken tires, road oil, bigger rocks and anything that falls off the car in front of me (haha) will get stuck up in there! Look up online about how the shield help to prevent all this stuff. GM seem to be very excited about this splash shield. They said they spent 10 million on the design of all the splash shields. They even did water testing up to 6" deep with 100% success.
check this out
Chevy Cruze splash shield protects engine and improves mileage

or this i read..." The story doesn’t end there though as the underbody splash shields also yield another significant benefit in fuel savings. The shields help to channel the air flow around the Chevy Cruze reducing the drag coefficient which in turn increases the fuel efficiency of the Cruze. The Chevy Cruze ECO has a fuel economy rating of up to *42 MPG* on the highway.
Read more here: Chevy Cruze Splash Shields Improve Fuel Economy and Corrosion Protection

So it looks like my choice was possibly burn car up or for sure have water and corrosion intrusion and trips to the dealer. time to trade in for a honda. about had it with GM. 
​


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had my car in for a small blower motor noise, and before they could even look up my car in the system to see that I hadn't had the recall work done, I told them not to touch my aero panel. I said I didn't want them hacking away at the underside of my car with a sawzall. They looked at me like I'd just stepped out of the mother ship! They tried hitting me with all the lines, "it's for your safety", "if your car burns up your insurance may not cover it" etc etc... I said that I understand all of the potential ramifications of my declining the service and accept the responsibility. I said if I ever go to sell the car, I know that by law it needs to be done, but not while I own it.
I told them that since I do all of my own oil changes and am very (very) clean about it that I have nothing to worry about as long as I don't have any sloppy mechanics working on my car (hehe snuck that one in there as a jab... personal victory for me).:1poke:
I did ask if there were any re-designed aero panels on the horizon and he said that he didn't know of any. He did take me to the shop and show me the template that they use when cutting out the section, which was probably just the piece that they cut out of one of the first ones they did. WOW it looked like it came out of frankenstein's lab! No thank you! I like my aero panel.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

mmontini6289 said:


> I had my car in for a small blower motor noise, and before they could even look up my car in the system to see that I hadn't had the recall work done, I told them not to touch my aero panel. I said I didn't want them hacking away at the underside of my car with a sawzall. They looked at me like I'd just stepped out of the mother ship! They tried hitting me with all the lines, "it's for your safety", "if your car burns up your insurance may not cover it" etc etc... I said that I understand all of the potential ramifications of my declining the service and accept the responsibility. I said if I ever go to sell the car, I know that by law it needs to be done, but not while I own it.
> I told them that since I do all of my own oil changes and am very (very) clean about it that I have nothing to worry about as long as I don't have any sloppy mechanics working on my car (hehe snuck that one in there as a jab... personal victory for me).:1poke:
> I did ask if there were any re-designed aero panels on the horizon and he said that he didn't know of any. He did take me to the shop and show me the template that they use when cutting out the section, which was probably just the piece that they cut out of one of the first ones they did. WOW it looked like it came out of frankenstein's lab! No thank you! I like my aero panel.


Couldn't agree more my dealer won't touch my shield as long as I own my car too you look under my hood it looks as clean under there as the day I got it.


----------



## HURD (Aug 16, 2012)

You do have the right to refuse to have the recall performed. Some dealers will ask you to sign the repair order to that effect though. You are under no obligation to do so, they can just note it in the comments section. You do run the risk of liability should something happen. I had mine cut, but think I'll see if they will replace it with the original shield...too many negatives to having this done for me.

If they perform this recall without your permission, you can insist they replace it, they must have your permission to do any recall.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

that is what i am doing now. i have been on the phone for hours with GM the past 2 days. i left them know i didn't spend $22,000 for them to cut stuff off my car. whats next the roof on blacks cars getting to hot and causing the headliner to melt and cause burns....i can see it now! 
they say they are trying to get to the bottom of it and will let me know what they can do...if not Honda here i come. i have owned GM's for 20 years and even worked for them. BUt i must say this might be the last one i own and i love my cruze! Sucks


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

I too just had the car in for a couple issues, and they were quick to jump on the recall (not saying it's a bad thing). They pressured me for 2 days to get it done, and I have explicitly stated I do not want the work done. I was then told I would need to sign a waiver form in the case I opt to decline the work which I declined to do. 

I too have been back for forth with GM for the past 2-3 days regarding this. I've spoken to 3 different reps regarding this, the most recent advised me that my complaint was being passed on to some regional/district specialist that will work with my dealership on a resolution (i want a redesigned splash guard, not a hole cut into the bottom of my car). I picked up the car without signing a "waiver", although it was noted that I declined the recall work be performed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Atomic said:


> I picked up the car *without signing *a "waiver", although it was noted that I *declined* the recall work be performed.


...doing that allows *GM* to _avoid_ liability, without *you* having to _accept_ liability.


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

It didn't make any difference since I explicitly discussed this on the phone with them and the calls are recorded. Even if the wording wasn't in the paperwork (that I was made aware of the recall), they could easily make the same argument that I was aware of the recall since it was talked about on their recorded phone line. 

I don't really care much about GM's liability in the situation my car burns down as I do my insurance company covering the loss.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's the *2012 Buick Verano* *Radiator Air Deflector *(item #8), GM p/n 95459793, $60.00.

...apparently identical item as used on Cruze:

http://www.tonkinonlineparts.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1006011P07-001.JPG


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...here's the *2012 Buick Verano* *Radiator Air Deflector *(item #8), GM p/n 95459793, $60.00.
> 
> ...apparently identical item as used on Cruze:
> 
> http://www.tonkinonlineparts.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1006011P07-001.JPG


if this fits i will order it now anyone know for sure if it does??

i have heard back from GM. they said i have to call the NTSB and request a recall form and sign it and return it than GM can release the splash shield to me. But if anything happens that can be linked back to the shield its on me!


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

All this because some stupid mechanic failed to tighten the oil filter cover on right. How many fires have there been from this? Just 1? So you're going to hack up every Chevy Cruze because of 1 mechanic has his head up his ass? How about make HIM pay for the damages HE caused and leave everyone else alone!!!!!!!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

**** i just ordered it...what the ****


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it's been closer to 40 fires but still. This shield was highlighted as a feature. Just eliminating it in essence isn't acceptable. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## slvr&blckcruze (Aug 7, 2012)

took my car in for a totally different issue to the dealer on 8/4 got car back on 8/22 only to find out that they did do my recall on the panel after i explained to the dealer it was a hack job and very unprofessional job he said we do cut out a portion of the panel, well when i picked up my car last night brought it home and looked under the car all i saw was engine they removed to whole panel not part of it. if the panels were designed for added aerodynamics and now they are hacking away and or removing GM should compinsate for the added fuel cost,and corosion/water damage we are going to incure by not having the panel inplace properly


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

slvr&blckcruze said:


> took my car in for a totally different issue to the dealer on 8/4 got car back on 8/22 only to find out that they did do my recall on the panel after i explained to the dealer it was a hack job and very unprofessional job he said we do cut out a portion of the panel, well when i picked up my car last night brought it home and looked under the car all i saw was engine they removed to whole panel not part of it. if the panels were designed for added aerodynamics and now they are hacking away and or removing GM should compinsate for the added fuel cost,and corosion/water damage we are going to incure by not having the panel inplace properly


It seems that unless you specifically state that you do not wish to have this recall performed to your vehicle prior to any service, un-related or not, they will go ahead and do it anyway assuming some sort of implied consent. I know that after hearing all of these stories, every time I bring my car in for service I will be telling them not to touch the aero panel just to make sure they don't go ahead and do it anyway.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

sedanman said:


> All this because some stupid mechanic failed to tighten the oil filter cover on right. How many fires have there been from this? Just 1? So you're going to hack up every Chevy Cruze because of 1 mechanic has his head up his ass? How about make HIM pay for the damages HE caused and leave everyone else alone!!!!!!!


Oh.................I would venture to say that there are waaaaaaaaaaaay more than 1 GM mechanic with their heads up their asses!!!!


----------



## Mustang Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey smorey78, did you get the shield yet? If so, is it the original or a reengineered one? Let me know how it turned out.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mustang Jim said:


> Hey smorey78, did you get the shield yet? If so, is it the original or a reengineered one? Let me know how it turned out.


yes yes i got it and it was a perfect fit. no problems at all. i am so happy it is back on! It looks just like the old one did before they cut it up. i see nothing new about it!


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

When i went in i said dont do it. Its a shitty excuse for your shitty mechanics to make mistakes and not get blamed for it. That shield is there to protect the engine. He said no its not. Its there to catch any spilt fluids that could catch on fire. I said ok but the fact is i have cai in summer n sri in winter. With that shield down. My engine will get destroyed by rocks, n water n dirt!!! He replied no it wont. My engine was spotless for 1yrd. My cai filter was new right b4 they did the recall. Its now 2months since the recall. My engine looks like a dirt side road. N my filter is black instead of bright blue. I had to buy a new filter because the filter air cleaning kit couldnt clean it....fakk you chevy and the stupid mechanics you hire!!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

MY paraphrased sentiment: GM, I bought a WHOLE car with all of its components new & unscarred, not one with chunks hacked out of it!


----------



## Mustang Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

I ordered a replacement shield and it was delivered yesterday. $45 plus shipping. I'll bolt it up on Saturday.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mustang Jim said:


> I ordered a replacement shield and it was delivered yesterday. $45 plus shipping. I'll bolt it up on Saturday.


Was it the Buick Verano part# you used on page 1 because I would like to do it also.

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes


----------



## Mustang Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

Mine was the Cruze shield part 95079891. They said the part numbers will vary depending on the vendor. It bolted up fine and is the same as the original. Go to GM-partscenter.com


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is an updated shield made available yet?

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## ScarletFever (May 9, 2012)

I just happend to be at the dealership for wiper fluid pump not working after sitting in 90+ degree heat for hours and they jumped on the recall months ago. Now my problem is that one of the retaining clips isn't holding and every time I go forward again after being parked for a while the shield 'pops' off in that spot! And I'm on my to have them take a 2nd look at this problem ! Anybody else haveing this problem with retaining clips?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ScarletFever said:


> I just happend to be at the dealership for wiper fluid pump not working after sitting in 90+ degree heat for hours and they jumped on the recall months ago. Now my problem is that one of the retaining clips isn't holding and every time I go forward again after being parked for a while the shield 'pops' off in that spot! And I'm on my to have them take a 2nd look at this problem ! Anybody else haveing this problem with retaining clips?



ScarletFever,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on your progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ScarletFever (May 9, 2012)

Thank you Chevy c/s for your concern. According to tribble, the clunk sound I'm hearing is the ABS system self check. And that all GM cars do this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ScarletFever said:


> Thank you Chevy c/s for your concern. According to tribble, the clunk sound I'm hearing is the ABS system self check. And that all GM cars do this.


Make sure you're referring to the quick grind that occurs the first time you pass 20 KPH (12 MPH) after starting the car. If the noise is occurring at other times or speeds, it's not the ABS system self check.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/514045344.html

Anyone Seen / used this? 

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

EcoCruze said:


> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/514045344.html
> 
> Anyone Seen / used this?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Man, those peeps are on the ball with our needs huh lol.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If one was to buy the old unhacked up cruze splash shield or purchase the buick verano splash shield (that is apparently the same as the cruze's), would a dealer be likely willing to put it on or would they refuse due to the recall on the original splash shield?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

EcoCruze said:


> Buy high quality chevrolet cruze engine protection plate engine protect shield car accessories on Aliexpress.com
> 
> Anyone Seen / used this?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Would this even fit or work on the US cruzes?


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Would this even fit or work on the US cruzes?


Looks like it would be more trouble getting it to fit than it is worth. Also, it doesn't appear to have the aluminum reflective panel that the original had. I would go with the Buick Verano part.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Would this even fit or work on the US cruzes?


Looks like it would be more trouble getting it to fit than it is worth. Also, it doesn't appear to have the aluminum reflective panel that the original had. I would go with the Buick Verano part. The Buick part looks the same as the Cruze part.


----------



## stillok (Dec 23, 2012)

I stopped at a buick dealer yesterday when i took it to a local garage to have it inspected and found out how badly Chevy had butchered up (read that as "totally and crudly removed") my splash guard. The Buick deler told me that it should have been removed, a drain hole put in it and then been reinstalled. 
Common sense would dictate that chevy do the same thing. If oil drips, it has to drip to the lowest point of the shield. All that had to be done was drill a 1 inch hole at the lowest point to drain the oil. MY mechanic doesn't "drip" oil around. That's why I go to him. 
I am on my way to the Chevy dealer this morning to have them correct the poor job they did of "correcting" the anti freeze small a week or two ago. I see there is another place on this forum addressing the anti freeze small also. Goodbye Chevy--HELLO Honda.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I was at an auto show this past week and I looked at the splash shield from a Kia Optima: Car Part Wholesale - Auto Parts and Accessories Catalog - Replacement Front, Under Cover Engine Splash Shield

Instead of having a U-shaped shield, they made those drain holes and problem solved. I guess it is cheaper to cut a rectangular piece out of the shield than to make two drain holes for engine and transmission oil therefore explainning GM's choice.


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

I remember having a recall for something about some oil shield and what they needed to do 
was prevent a fire. So I let the them takecare of the potential problem.
I thought whatever they were going to do was professionally and thoroughly thought out by GM
and had nothing to worry about. Today on Cruzetalk I came across this thread and read up on it
to see what its all about. Sure enough it was all about that recall and all the negative stuff about it,
so I decided to take a look under the car for myself. I am in disbelief!. It was hacked with a saw
and exposing the underside of the engine components to all the elements. The components that
was suppose to be covered is already weathered. I live in chicago so theres alot of elements like
salt, slush, snow etc, thats already taking its toll. Now I know why my engine compartment was getting 
so dirty in short period of time. That pisses me off. This just might be my last GM car.


----------



## lineman609 (Feb 16, 2013)

What did Gm do to the 2013 model as the Fix?


----------



## lineman609 (Feb 16, 2013)

I found this online>>>The 2013 Chevrolet Cruze is better equipped to handle larger puddles than current vehicles are because it has an underbody splash shield.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2013's have the same cut as was done to the 2012 and 2011 models, just cleaner and rounded.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

lineman609 said:


> I found this online>>>The 2013 Chevrolet Cruze is better equipped to handle larger puddles than current vehicles are because it has an underbody splash shield.


That article was written in December of 2011, before the recall. all 2011-2013 cruze have the same cut shield, there is no newer part.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

out cruzin said:


> I remember having a recall for something about some oil shield and what they needed to do
> was prevent a fire. So I let the them takecare of the potential problem.
> I thought whatever they were going to do was professionally and thoroughly thought out by GM
> and had nothing to worry about. Today on Cruzetalk I came across this thread and read up on it
> ...


You ever had a car with a splash shield in the past? did your cars last 10+ years even driving through tons of snow/salt in the winter? You get my point, this is nothing to get to pissed about & should not adversely effect the car in any way. 

Should GM have redesigned the cheap plastic part instead of hack it up? you bet. There is no money to be made keeping existing customers happy.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I am not sure what that article is talking about (News | Chevy Cruze latest GM vehicle to get engine-protecting splash shield | Consumers Digest#)
I have a 2013 and did not see any difference compared to my 2011. The splash shield was pre-cut at the factory and it looks 99% the same as the one cut when the dealer did the recall on my 2011. As of now, there are two part numbers for the splash shield, uncut (no long available) and cut. Maybe there will be one for 2014 

Edited: the article was published December 12, 2011 but mentions Cruze 2013. It clearly is a mistake.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

so much for that Chevrolet Cruze Goes Grrrrr I got hit by nostalgia!

Does the shield need to be removed when doing an oil change?


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I love reading the whiny posts about this. You guys would also complain if you saw a report about a cruze catching fire after the owner soaked down the shield with oil during a change and claim it is unsafe, if they had not recalled it. Who cares if it isn't baby butt smooth where it is cut. Your the only idiots laying under it crying. Nobody else in the world gives a crap. 
Nice first world problem to have.


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

If it doesnt bother you, then more power to you!
If anybody in here has a full shield and want to swap with me,
let me know. I bet not!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

bryanakron40 said:


> I love reading the whiny posts about this. You guys would also complain if you saw a report about a cruze catching fire after the owner soaked down the shield with oil during a change and claim it is unsafe, if they had not recalled it. Who cares if it isn't baby butt smooth where it is cut. Your the only idiots laying under it crying. Nobody else in the world gives a crap.
> Nice first world problem to have.


The bigger point is that it has to be cut. Instead of designing a better shield to limit human error which seems to be the cause of the fires. The hack job performed is just adding insult to injury. 

Just imagine buying a brand new $1500 laptop and there's a design flaw where it gets so hot and melts the plastic and gives people 3Rd degree burns. Now you're concerned so you take it to your best buy for a recall. Guy behind the counter pulls out a saw and goes to town on the bottom for better ventilation...
Don't worry, no one looks at the bottom of laptops anyway.

I didn't clean my engine for 3 months before the recall. Now it's every other weekend.
I can only imagine what people in snow country have to deal with.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now that is usual for you ,, you definately need a snickers while your at it pass me one I like snickers.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

bryanakron40 said:


> I love reading the whiny posts about this.


You miss the point of the splash shield. It wasn't about looks, it had two functions. The first is splash protection, the second is aerodynamics. As it is, I still have mine (never got a recall notice) and my engine is still remarkably clean after two winters.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I took my car in last week to have them replace the camshaft cover as it had developed a hairline crack which caused a vacuum and oil leak. While there they checked my gas tank spot welds which was also on my recall list but, per my request did leave my shield as is. The tech did show me what they would cut away if I wanted it but also said that I was the first one to decline the modification.


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

bryanakron40 said:


> I love reading the whiny posts about this. You guys would also complain if you saw a report about a cruze catching fire after the owner soaked down the shield with oil during a change and claim it is unsafe, if they had not recalled it. Who cares if it isn't baby butt smooth where it is cut. Your the only idiots laying under it crying. Nobody else in the world gives a crap.
> Nice first world problem to have.


Car fires are due to human error that can be resolved just by changing oil yourself or letting dealer
know about the full shield before the oil change is performed by them. Theres no whining people here
and think you should view the video again and re-think your
thoughts.


----------



## FoSHO99 (May 16, 2011)

I have always changed my oil and filter/o ring with care and with 52k miles on it now and about 45k at the time. It just so happened that the o-ring failed about the time I had the recall work done. Oil was covering about everything on the driverside of the engine bay back to the exhaust below the firewall and about a foot past. I could care less on the fraction of a percent of aerodynamics being thrown off or the fact that it is more exposed to splash if it helps eliminating a potential fire. I drive the crap out of this car, on all surfaces and haven't noticed much of a difference with the shield gone than I would normally. There is more than a few spots in that area that could develop a potential oil leak as well, so it's not hurting me at all.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

bryanakron40 said:


> I love reading the whiny posts about this. You guys would also complain if you saw a report about a cruze catching fire after the owner soaked down the shield with oil during a change and claim it is unsafe, if they had not recalled it. Who cares if it isn't baby butt smooth where it is cut. Your the only idiots laying under it crying. Nobody else in the world gives a crap.
> Nice first world problem to have.


...OK, next time you buy a new suit and it doesn't fit, how about the tailor simply tearing off a sleeve or pantleg to make things fit? Same analogy...ie: a crude result instead of professional result...that YOU paid for.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We all need a snickers now.besides it looks like a dude having a long haired bad day.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

brian v said:


> Now that is usual for you ,, you definately need a snickers while your at it pass me one I like snickers.


Now don't get me wrong, I wasn't complaining. I have an extra uncut shield to put in as soon as I decide if I'm trading. 
Just informing.


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

I purchased and installed my new full splash shield today. Was a piece of cake and also a piece of mind
knowing I have it on and going to be a snowstorm here late tomorrow night. I took some pictures of the cut up
shield next to full shield before install. I'll post some pics in next few days. Any questions about it I'll be glad to help.
By the way I did notice alot less wind drag when driving on expressway. Woot!!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice! Did you order it from your local dealer or online? Can you provide a part number? Thanks.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Nice! Did you order it from your local dealer or online? Can you provide a part number? Thanks.


^^^^This! And we'll be looking for those pics, haha!


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

+1 Pics and Part Numbers..


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Nice! Did you order it from your local dealer or online? Can you provide a part number? Thanks.


Part# 95079891 My local dealer where I purchased my car didn't have the shield in stock, but had it at their local parts warehouse
.They said they would have it for me by tomorrow and will cost me $68. NO WAY JOSE! Im going to outsmart these scammers so I
unexpectedly popped in their local parts warehouse and got it for $47. By the way I was curious what my dealer would charge me
to replace the shield they hacked with the one I purchased. I was quoted $50. NO WAY JOSE! I used the jack that came with the car
along with a small rachet and needle nose plyers and got to work. In no time I was done. I've learned that you really dont need a car ramp
to replace the shield like I previously thought. I didnt even have to go under it. I worked on it from the front and both sides of the car.
If you have long arms like me it helps. lol. By the way, the plastic fasteners that help keep the shield intact is re-usable and very easy
to pop out.


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

Look how much was cut from original. Really dont think
that has no effect on aerodynamics of vehicle. Think again!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Doesn't even seem to make any sense putting the hack job back on.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

out cruzin said:


> View attachment 11236
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a unmolested original 2012 shield.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would probably paint "do not cut" on the center of that thing so if you take to the dealer they don't hack the new one up. I really should buy one of these, actually I should have never had the recall done. 

I still think GM went way overboard on the cuts, all that really needed to be done is 3-6inches along the oil pan drain side of the shield & maybe a few holes below the oil filter.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*HUMOR* -- Obviously, it was all just a clandestine-plot hatched by GM & NHSTA to 'hood-wink' unsuspecting Cruze owners into buying _another_ shield (ha,ha)!!






Did some looking around and part number #95079891 is not yet in the system, but it is listed _elsewhere_ as being the replacement for #95459793 and #95231317, which ARE numbers listed for Cruze and Verano vehicles...list $60/street $47.

Here is the Verano parts illustration of the *Deflector, Radiator Air, Underbody *(offical GM name), item *#8*:

http://www.tonkinonlineparts.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1006011P07-001.JPG


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Looks like a unmolested original 2012 shield.



Holy ****! How the **** did that get so dirty ? Gravel roads?


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I would probably paint "do not cut" on the center of that thing so if you take to the dealer they don't hack the new one up. I really should buy one of these, actually I should have never had the recall done.
> 
> I still think GM went way overboard on the cuts, all that really needed to be done is 3-6inches along the oil pan drain side of the shield & maybe a few holes below the oil filter.



Yeah, it really was an over kill for sure. Small modifications like you said is all thats was needed.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

out cruzin said:


> Holy ****! How the **** did that get so dirty ? Gravel roads?





sciphi said:


> Looks like a unmolested original 2012 shield.


Basically. My Cruze sees more sandy/gravelly roads than most SUV's do thanks to my job. Not off-roading, merely driving some roads in very rough shape.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

70AARCUDA, on NEWGMPARTS.COM it says p/n 95079891 and 95459793 have been replaced by 95164334:


Part Number was superceded! Quick Order Old Part Number95079891New Part Number95164334 Part Name DEFLECTOR MSRP*$60.00*Core*$0.00*Online Price*$44.28*


----------



## Hazman (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze ECO I purchased as a GM Certified Used car. As a GM Certified Used ar it came with an extra 12000 miles and 12 months on the warrenty and with only 5000 miles I have a longer warrenty than I would have received on a new Cruze! That is the good news along with I love the car. 

*Now for the bad news.* I noticed my gas milage seemed off after my last oil change at the dealership. I had this done right before leaving on a long trip that started as soon as I picked the car up. Got on the forums this morning and saw this thread. So checked my Cruze ECO this morning and the entire splash shield is gone! I will be having a talk with the dealership first thing tomorrow.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

gt_cristian said:


> 70AARCUDA, on NEWGMPARTS.COM it says p/n 95079891 and 95459793 have been replaced by *95164334*:
> 
> 
> Part Number was superceded!
> ...


Thanks! The 2013 Cruzes are shown as having #*95164334*.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

So if I want an unmolested shield this is the one to purchase?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Thanks! The 2013 Cruzes are shown as having #*95164334*.


And how is that different from the ones installed on 2012? It must be pre-cut, correct?

I think I am going to order a 95079891 which is a full shield.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hazman, 
Welcome to the forum! What did you end up finding out yesterday? 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> 70AARCUDA, on NEWGMPARTS.COM it says p/n 95079891 and 95459793 have been replaced by 95164334:
> 
> 
> Part Number was superceded! Quick Order Old Part Number95079891New Part Number95164334Part Name DEFLECTOR MSRP*$60.00*Core*$0.00*Online Price*$44.28*


Anyone have a picture of the new part # 95164334? 
All things considered, I'm glad I didn't take the Cruze to the dealer and have the hack the shield.


----------



## Mustang Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

The new part is the same as the old part. They just changed the numbers.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I envy this Audi's underbody: http://www.autopressnews.com/2010/03/audi/audi_a8_underfloor_aerodynamic_paneling.jpg


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I envy this Audi's underbody: http://www.autopressnews.com/2010/03/audi/audi_a8_underfloor_aerodynamic_paneling.jpg


My question is how will Audi deal with the idiots who spill oil on the shield. That's an impressive under-body shield.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

obermd said:


> My question is how will Audi deal with the idiots who spill oil on the shield. That's an impressive under-body shield.



Good Point, although if I could afford an A8, I would make darn sure no idiots got near my $72k+ car.


----------



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is the splash shield that I just replaced. Part #95079891 from GMpartsNow.com The dealer did a real hack job on mine and it was vibrating.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm interested to see what the MY14 deflector looks like with the new 1.6 Turbo.
On sale here in a couple of months.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

cchall said:


> Here is the splash shield that I just replaced. Part #95079891 from GMpartsNow.com The dealer did a real hack job on mine and it was vibrating.
> View attachment 11952
> View attachment 11953


Im glad you posted this and confirmed the part number! Thanks!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

cchall said:


> Here is the splash shield that I just replaced. Part #95079891 from GMpartsNow.com The dealer did a real hack job on mine and it was vibrating.
> View attachment 11952
> View attachment 11953


Mine is doing the same thing, its making noise. The service advisor had the balls to ask me to give him a good survey after he went around and around with me about not hacking it up. They did it anyway.

Chances are, youre going to get an idiot technician that will just see the new panel and figure that it hasnt been cut and cut it anyway. Even though the recall has been completed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Mine is doing the same thing, its making noise. The service advisor had the balls to ask me to give him a good survey after he went around and around with me about not hacking it up. They did it anyway.
> 
> Chances are, youre going to get an idiot technician that will just see the new panel and figure that it hasnt been cut and cut it anyway. Even though the recall has been completed.


Well,
Here is how you combat that.

Keep the reciept for your replacement shield.
If the dealer cuts it they now have a problem

Records will show that a dealer has been paid by G.M. to perform the recall.
G.M. will only pay one time for a recall to be performed.

So, number one, the dealer won't get paid for the hack job and number two, they now owe you, at no charge, a shield plus installation.

Had the dealer checked for a open recall, they would've seen the recall has been performed and would know they won't be paid.......but, since they chose to do a recall prior to a VIN check,,,,,,,it is now their screw up on their dime to make it right.

Rob


----------



## Hazman (Mar 26, 2012)

cchall said:


> Here is the splash shield that I just replaced. Part #95079891 from GMpartsNow.com The dealer did a real hack job on mine and it was vibrating.
> View attachment 11952
> View attachment 11953


What model Cruze do you have?
Any issues with the installation of the new shield?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I was looking at the underbody of the Dodge Dart Aero. It looks nice and clean with easy access for oil change and other fluids and it covers the *entire* engine bay.

http://www.dodge.com/images/vehicles/2013/dart/aero/performance/2013-dart-aero-per-3-2-underbody.jpg


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Right now my underbody splash shield is standing up in my garage. I took it off this evening in preparation of my first visit to the dealer for addressing my underhood coolant smell. I did not want them to do any hacking of the shield so this ensures that it can not be modified by them. After the dealer visit, the shield will go right back on in it's original condition.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> I was looking at the underbody of the Dodge Dart Aero. It looks nice and clean with easy access for oil change and other fluids and it covers the *entire* engine bay.
> 
> http://www.dodge.com/images/vehicles/2013/dart/aero/performance/2013-dart-aero-per-3-2-underbody.jpg


Not just the Aero......my SRT8 Magnum is fully covered as well.....holes provided for service, easily removeable if you are a nut such as myself (oportunity to clean....sick, real sick).....anyways, seems Chrysler knows if you service it correctly the car won't burn down.

Earlier post....the A-8 undercovers.
Audi (you will think I'm Bs'ing here) has the dealers use a 'oil sucker' and vacuums the oil out through the dipstick hole, as though it was a I/O boat with a side access for the filter.....this way the undercowl stays on.

Gotta wonder though, over time, how much trash is down in the pan?

Rob


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Robby said:


> Not just the Aero......my SRT8 Magnum is fully covered as well.....holes provided for service, easily removeable if you are a nut such as myself (oportunity to clean....sick, real sick).....anyways, seems Chrysler knows if you service it correctly the car won't burn down.
> 
> Earlier post....the A-8 undercovers.
> Audi (you will think I'm Bs'ing here) has the dealers use a 'oil sucker' and vacuums the oil out through the dipstick hole, as though it was a I/O boat with a side access for the filter.....this way the undercowl stays on.
> ...


...automotive "bilge" pump, anybody?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know but I wish I could design a new splash shield for my Cruze! I've got a lot of mud inside the engine bay and I always like to keep it clean as new, what should I say, I'm picky like that.

Does anyone know if a new shield would come with screws/clips or do we need to order those as well?
Also, what does it take to work for GM as a tester/reviewer/consultant?  I would love that challenge!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> I don't know but I wish I could design a new splash shield for my Cruze! I've got a lot of mud inside the engine bay and I always like to keep it clean as new, what should I say, I'm picky like that.
> 
> Does anyone know if a new shield would come with screws/clips or do we need to order those as well?
> Also, what does it take to work for GM as a tester/reviewer/consultant?  I would love that challenge!


You will need two screws......two of the screws in the front were removed/not needed after the mod.
Ask the service writer to ask any of the mechanics that were doing the mod for two screws.
All mechanics save removed hardware......it's a sickness we have....we're sure we'll need it for something...........someday.

Cool mechanic will just hand em over.

Rob


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really need to order a brand new shield!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I don't know but I wish I could design a new splash shield for my Cruze! I've got a lot of mud inside the engine bay and I always like to keep it clean as new, what should I say, I'm picky like that.
> 
> Does anyone know if a new shield would come with screws/clips or do we need to order those as well?
> Also, what does it take to work for GM as a tester/reviewer/consultant?  I would love that challenge!


Hey GT_Cristian I'm Jackie the new GM contact for this forum (along with Crystal). Have you checked out our GM accessory site! We do have splash guards available for the Cruse. Here is the link.

Chevrolet landing page

I really hope this helps. Let me know if you need anything else. 

Jackie, GM Customer Service


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jackie,

The splash shield being discussed is the shield that was recalled a bit over a year ago...maybe longer.
The modification required the dealer to slice the shield almost in two and remove the section under the engine and transmission.

The recall was (we have been told) a result of oil being spilled on the shield with the potental of a fire down the road.

Welcome aboard!

Rob


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Does the 2014 Cruze still have the same splash shield as the others? Just curious.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

no!


----------



## BTemme (Mar 10, 2013)

I changed my oil yesterday and discovered the hack job. My dealer offered a free first oil change, which I now regret taking advantage of because that must be when they did it. I don't remember them saying anything about it. I'd like the dealer to replace the tray. Has anyone had any success getting them to do so? Thanks!


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I told my dealer when I went in to get weld inspection to not hack up the shield, and they listened. I'll probably have to insist every time I take it in for dealer service.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Have the made one which is open, but not cut apart, yet?
Would be nice to get one which is still "safe" but not cut to crap


----------

